# Martins Poison Bottle



## crvfoster (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi

 Trying to gauge interest and value of my Martins Poison Bottles? Have 1oz 2oz 4oz and 8oz sizes all as pictured (1oz) are in immaculate condition


 thanks 

 colin


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow!   Now to have all those sizes is impressive.  Hard to judge, but they can sell $200-$400 these days, maybe more depending on who is bidding.  I dont have a good feel for the value of some of the rare English poisons...but i know they are on our want list.  Maybe Jerry has a better feel as he watches the market closer than I do.  I dont have a lot of time these days for much of anything. Only get on my computer once a week on average.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw the BIN for the 8oz. went. Congratulations, $490 in US. Lots of luck to you on the 4oz..


----------

